# Q for you guys runnin Front Level Kit on F350's



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

I want to level my '13 F350 but am worried it will not fit under my standard garage door height of 7'. Right now I barely have 2" to spare from the top of my cab clearance lights to the lip of the weather strip on the garage door. 

You guys/gals out there who have a leveled F250/350 w/cab lights have any issues getting under a 7' garage door?


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Bet you're loving that Ford. Don't know on the clearance.?


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

You know it cooter! I'm pretty impressed with it overall.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

I got a leaving kit on my f-250 with 35's on it for tires and there is no way it would ever fit in a 7 foot door, just passes under the 7.5ft bar for the car wash


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm shocked a stock F350 fits under a 7 foot door to begin with. 

most leveling kits add about 1.5-2 inches. do you have that kind of room right now?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

He could have to smaller 17in wheel/tire combo. My 250 with 20's doesn't fit in mine.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

I run 20's with 275/65/20 Toyo's. Right now I have about 1.5 - 2" to spare from the top of the cab light to the bottom of the weather seal on the garage door.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

My 05 doesn't get close to fitting in the garage its at least 7ft tall the truck


----------



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

*No*

Milsaps-I'm assuming you got your question answered but I have a 13 with a 2 inch leveling kit it will not go in my house garage which is a 7 footer. It is damn close but no go! I now have to walk through the snow to the other garage to get to itprsport


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

miderbier;1652327 said:


> Milsaps-I'm assuming you got your question answered but I have a 13 with a 2 inch leveling kit it will not go in my house garage which is a 7 footer. It is damn close but no go! I now have to walk through the snow to the other garage to get to itprsport


That sucks, how close is it to fitting? Do u have cab lights?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Put a taller door in or forget the leveling kit, if you currently barely have 2" you're close enough already.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

already considered that but don't have the wall height for a 8' door


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

They do make low clearance doors. That might give u some clearance.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Is three any adjustment in the door? Might be able to squeek an inch or two out of it.....


----------



## banonea (May 27, 2009)

millsaps118;1646936 said:


> I want to level my '13 F350 but am worried it will not fit under my standard garage door height of 7'. Right now I barely have 2" to spare from the top of my cab clearance lights to the lip of the weather strip on the garage door.
> 
> You guys/gals out there who have a leveled F250/350 w/cab lights have any issues getting under a 7' garage door?


Install a Airlift coil air bag system in. that way you can let the air out of the bags when you want it in the garage. I have a 11 f350 and I have the same issue. no9 clearance lights but I need to remove my strobe light when I need to put it in my garage. I had to custom build a light rack for the back of the truck to put the rest of my strobe lights on the truck. I am going to do the airlift with the coil bags later this winter. make sure if you do, get the heavy duty compressor, the small one sucks ass. the kit I have has the controls to raise and lower right on the gauge. worked great for my 04 2500hd for the rear bags. I don't think they offer a kit for it but the round bags that are meant to go into a coil spring will work. you will spend about $300.00 to do it and you can also use the compressor to fill a tire if needed.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

banonea;1671220 said:


> Install a Airlift coil air bag system in. that way you can let the air out of the bags when you want it in the garage. I have a 11 f350 and I have the same issue. no9 clearance lights but I need to remove my strobe light when I need to put it in my garage. I had to custom build a light rack for the back of the truck to put the rest of my strobe lights on the truck. I am going to do the airlift with the coil bags later this winter. make sure if you do, get the heavy duty compressor, the small one sucks ass. the kit I have has the controls to raise and lower right on the gauge. worked great for my 04 2500hd for the rear bags. I don't think they offer a kit for it but the round bags that are meant to go into a coil spring will work. you will spend about $300.00 to do it and you can also use the compressor to fill a tire if needed.


That's a great idea...I'll check into that!


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a 4" lift on my 350 w/ stock 16" rims & 305's. Right now I can get my truck inside w/ about 1/2" to spare. 

I just recently replaced my door opener which has adjustable stop blocks. Whenever I get back around to it, I'm pretty sure that I can get at least another inch or two of lift on the door by adjusting the stop blocks on the track.

Check your header height for clearance and then see if you have any adjustments to lift the door higher. Many doors aren't adjusted to header height.


----------

